
Creating Passionate Users: Is Twitter TOO good? - noisemaker
http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2007/03/is_twitter_too_.html
======
zkinion
It doesn't seem like so bad of an idea. A tad bit idealistic, and ignores the
fact that we divide up and layer our society on purpose. We shell ourselves up
with people who we see as similar to ourselves, and shut out the rest. Perhaps
if there is a way they could apply some method of connecting "random" people
based on a whole series of information such as interests/personality.

------
Alex3917
According to Mizuko Ito and Howard Rheingold's research, we typically don't
telecocoon with more than four or five people. Why would you want to
telecocoon with strangers? It makes no sense to me.

Maybe I'm just getting old.

~~~
sharpshoot
same reason you blog, or write comments on news.yc = self expression

this could be funny things you've just seen your state of mind an announcement
a statement of emotion

also twitter allows you to have public or private interactions - so your
outside twitter may be something different to strangers compared to close
friends. Twitter is an extension of our human desire to express ourselves
through communication. Its very interesting because of that.

------
mynameishere
Don't feel like reading that. Here is the headline from twitter's website:

"A global community of friends and strangers answering one simple question:
What are you doing?"

Okay. This sounds like a bad parody of the worst aspects of Web 2.0. I mean:
I'm not sure how such silliness can be "TOO good". Is it good at all? Walk
around any college campus and you are likely to hear the following half-
conversation coming from somebody talking to his cellphone:

Person X: Whuzzu?

Person X: Not much. Just leaving class.

Person X: Yeah, just going to class.

Person X: Whuzzu. [click].

How to monetize that? Twitter? Whuzzu?

